# deff a hybrid swap



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

yep honda motors in vw's


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (gallhue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gallhue* »_yep honda motors in vw's


Tis' a sad, sad day.......


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (vr2jetta)*

there was a really sweet rabbit that i saw a while ago with a full honda swap... i think it was in PVW


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (CanadianCabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanadianCabby* »_really sweet rabbit full honda swap... 


Those words dont belong in the same sentence, unless it is "that really sweet rabbit smoked that acura with the full honda swap"


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (vr2jetta)*

i dont see why you have that opinion... dont be so close minded


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanadianCabby* »_there was a really sweet rabbit that i saw a while ago with a full honda swap... i think it was in PVW


that thing was super legit and was def not ghey by any means. thing was awesomeeeee


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (CanadianCabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanadianCabby* »_i dont see why you have that opinion... dont be so close minded

Im from Orlando, everywhere you turn you see ******s that think they are cool driving a honda. They think their car is the coolest/fastest in the state and all they have is a SOHC non-vtec with cut springs and steelies. 
I am not close minded.....thats why I drive a VW.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (CanadianCabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanadianCabby* »_there was a really sweet rabbit that i saw a while ago with a full honda swap... i think it was in PVW


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

any more info on that caddy?


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (MFZERO)*

^^
^^
I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (vr2jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr2jetta* »_^^
^^
I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.

Everytime this honda swap in a vw comes up there is one person who is like that, dont sweat it guys.


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (DWI_gti)*

ha ha so sick...honda swaps are so good...not sure why everyone is against it....the motors run really good all motor....how many vw motors have you seen that make over 300 all motor hp....because i havent seen any yet...especially not the 4 cylinder ones...but i have seen k series motors do it.....lets try be a little bit more open here to the ppl who actually get out there and try things that no one does...it keeps things interesting...


----------



## Fireblade RX-7 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (TDiPusher19t)*

I've lurked VWvortex for ~2 years now, and this topic made me create an account.
It seems like the more offended fanboys get about something, the better it is, Honda engine swaps for example. Installing a nice Honda engine into your old ass 8v powered VW is a great idea. You get the wonderful feel of a well designed, solid, German chassis and the smooth, consistent, light weight, and reliable power of a high end Honda engine... The perfect engine/chassis combination for an enjoyable sports car/hot hatch/whatever you'd classify a Caddy as being.
Personally, a few years down the road I'd like to pick up a nice 16v Scirocco, and a few years (maybe not even that long) build and swap in a (relatively) large Honda engine. Should make for a super-fun car, and will be worth it's weight in gold to me when it send those weenies at VW meets into fits of nerd rage.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (Fireblade RX-7)*

what about the 'Busa swapped Mk1? I suppose you guys would hate on that too?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (stealthmk1)*

To each his own...
If I had the money, K-Series swap or full S2000 swap using a Syncro rear-end.
The power Honda motors easily make is too much to look over.
It's just an engine.


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_To each his own...
If I had the money, K-Series swap or full S2000 swap using a Syncro rear-end.
The power Honda motors easily make is too much to look over.
It's just an engine.

Are you a stupid bastard or what????


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (GeekWagens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GeekWagens* »_
Are you a stupid bastard or what????

















Some people care more about power and others care about what lettering is on the valve cover.
It's a ****ing engine.
The cost it takes to get a 16v or 20v NA motor to put down 200whp is more than a K20 swap all together.
You should spend some time on the NASA Forums or Honda-Tech.


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_
You should spend some time on the NASA Forums or Honda-Tech.

I would but I DONT ****ING LIKE HONDAS!! I have an e30 too but you dont see me stuffing in a small block chevy because "it makes more power for cheaper" 
Some people have nothing better to do than ruin perfectly good cars.......


----------



## Fireblade RX-7 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (vr2jetta)*

Incoming fanboy ****-storm alert!, sound the alarm!

_Quote, originally posted by *vr2jetta* »_
I would but I DONT ****ING LIKE HONDAS!! I have an e30 too but you dont see me stuffing in a small block chevy because "it makes more power for cheaper" 
Some people have nothing better to do than ruin perfectly good cars.......

I like how you completely ignored the part about NASA forums... 
And I fail to see how that is destroying a perfectly good car, you could always swap all of the inferior VW drivetrain parts back into the car if you suffer from a temporary bout of insanity.


_Modified by Fireblade RX-7 at 11:41 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (vr2jetta)*

How does this make you feel??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















it was rebuilt tdi motor running great, but i just wanted jdm power in my euro...










_Modified by TDiPusher19t at 11:50 AM 12-1-2009_


----------



## GoingUp (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (vr2jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr2jetta* »_
I would but I DONT ****ING LIKE HONDAS!! I have an e30 too but you dont see me stuffing in a small block chevy because "it makes more power for cheaper" 

Unless it's an M3 I would totally put a small block in that, a 400+ci Cadillac motor will fit in a BMW 2002... Cheap, reliable power, why not? A base model E30 isn't anything special, I hate to break it to you








And there's plenty of people who talk about their VW's, Fords, BMW's, etc. who talk up their cars worse than any real honda guys I know.
Being brand loyal is stupid; you miss out on too much good technology


----------



## 2020VT (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (GoingUp)*

First off there is nothing wrong with taking the best of both worlds and making one kick ass car. For the people that take the time and energy to make a clean and well thought out swap like the rabbit and caddy on hear I give you major props. The people that are on hear that get there panties in a bunch most likely can not even swap a VAG power plant witch is quite easy into one of there cars with out making it look like a two month old abortion. Furthermore what others should be doing is taking the ideas that thees individuals have and expanding on them to make even better swaps.


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (2020VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2020VT* »_First off there is nothing wrong with taking the best of one world and making one suck ass car. 

Fixed that for ya!


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (vr2jetta)*

I don't like Hondas either, but you have to give credit to a motor that was designed 100x better than a vw motor. Like someone else said, I would like to see a 300hp na vw motor, it wont happen. Honda makes great motors which are much more efficient and reliable. Just my opinion.


----------



## 2020VT (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (vr2jetta)*

LOL that is a good one. The best part is that response is why I'm glad that I no longer work in the VW performance industry any more. To many of the owners with there head up there arse.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2020VT* »_LOL that is a good one. The best part is that response is why I'm glad that I no longer work in the VW performance industry any more. To many of the owners with there head up there arse. 










you do have a point there, but the same can be said for any brand. it's a shame


----------



## Fireblade RX-7 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (vr2jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr2jetta* »_
Fixed that for ya!









Are you 14 years old or something? Grow the hell up.


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (G60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60T* »_I don't like Hondas either, but you have to give credit to a motor that was designed 100x better than a vw motor. Like someone else said, I would like to see a 300hp na vw motor, it wont happen. Honda makes great motors which are much more efficient and reliable. Just my opinion. 

QFT.
Im not a honda fan but the K series engine is such a great engine.


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (Denniswhat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Denniswhat* »_
QFT.
Im not a honda fan but the K series engine is such a great engine. 

Same here. If I could put a K series in a vw easily (and cheaper), I would be all over it.


----------



## 2020VT (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_







you do have a point there, but the same can be said for any brand. it's a shame

Yes I will agree with you on that one.


----------



## damir1982 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2020VT)*

i must be dreaming and for those who chose honda over vw one advice please please pray to allah for forgiv ..... nes...


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (TDiPusher19t)*

What you did there, I see it.









_Quote, originally posted by *TDiPusher19t* »_How does this make you feel??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















it was rebuilt tdi motor running great, but i just wanted jdm power in my euro...









_Modified by TDiPusher19t at 11:50 AM 12-1-2009_


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (CodeMan)*

lol....it was a joke....


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (TDiPusher19t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDiPusher19t* »_lol....it was a joke....









Yea, that is photoshopped in. 

I will give credit where credit is due......that being said, I am sure it wasnt easy to put a honda motor in a vw. I am sure there was plenty of fabrication done there. I am guessing much easier than the engine swaps I have done in the past.
I am more of a purist and would never swap brands. I mean, for Gods sake you put a Japanese engine into a european car!! Its one thing if were a BMW or Mercedes, but a honda motor?!
You think you are so smart. "I would rather put a more powerful motor in a car rather than use my brain and extract more power out of the one thats in it" If thats the case, why not drop a small block chevy in a golf? Plenty of cheap power there and it would SMOKE that honda powered caddy!

That is the beauty of modifying your car, it doesnt matter what anybody else thinks, but the beauty of a public forum is, I can voice my opinion.


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (vr2jetta)*

while i agree that if your heart is set on all out all motor power, then these honda swaps could be the route for you.
however, for a mk1-2-3, its just way easier, or at least equal in effort, to swap in a 16v and turbo it, or (dare i say it) a 20v. 
personally, im much happier that i only had to fabricate intercooler pipes and an exhaust than figure out how to put in an engine oriented on the other side of the bay and that stupid a$$ rod shifter linkage that honda continues to insist on using. 
and at the risk of sounding like a fanboy: this is just the latest in the string of flawed ideas that some vw people submit to as an excuse for vw being 'slower' than honda's. its got (relatively) nothing to do with the motors, its got to do with the owners who role over and say "yeah, if my car was a honda it could be faster."


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (vr2jetta)*

lol its not photoshop...


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (TDiPusher19t)*

More pics to confirm. That thing looks way too big, and why are there intake pipes going to both sides? Doenst look like any room for turbo in there.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (vr2jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr2jetta* »_More pics to confirm. That thing looks way too big, and why are there intake pipes going to both sides? Doenst look like any room for turbo in there.

Are you serious?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

he put the cover over his engine. it's a tdi


----------



## Fireblade RX-7 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (vr2jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr2jetta* »_More pics to confirm. That thing looks way too big, and why are there intake pipes going to both sides? Doenst look like any room for turbo in there.

Wow.... That's the damn engine cover off of my Odyssey, Which (if it were the real deal) would be another crazy engine swap if you think about it. 250 naturally aspirated hp out of the box and an amazing exhaust note.








BTW, with that comment, anyone on here that may have been taking you seriously, isn't anymore. Discrediting yourself FTW.


_Modified by Fireblade RX-7 at 12:29 PM 12-2-2009_


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (Fireblade RX-7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fireblade RX-7* »_ Discrediting yourself FTW.

_Modified by Fireblade RX-7 at 12:29 PM 12-2-2009_

Who are you?! Ive been dubbin since you were in grade school, I know plenty! Your just some 20 year old punk who doesnt even own a dub. Everybody here that supports this honda swap non-sense needs to go back to the rice forum, and take fire-*** RX-7 with ya! You all make me ashamed I even drive a dub. then again you guys probably dont even know what an 8v is. Em Kay 4 FTL!!
BTW, from my responses on here why are you so surprised I dont recognize a honda engine cover?
Have fun drooling over complete garbage, Im done with this thread.

_Modified by vr2jetta at 3:00 PM 12-2-2009_


_Modified by vr2jetta at 3:00 PM 12-2-2009_


----------



## Fireblade RX-7 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (vr2jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr2jetta* »_
Who are you?! Ive been dubbin since you were in grade school, I know plenty! Your just some 20 year old punk who doesnt even own a dub. Everybody here that supports this honda swap non-sense needs to go back to the ***** forum, and take fire-*** RX-7 with ya! You all make me ashamed I even drive a dub. then again you guys probably dont even know what an 8v is. Em Kay 4 FTL!!
BTW, from my responses on here why are you so surprised I dont recognize a honda engine cover?

I've been exposed to modified VWs since I was born.
















and was racing Go-Karts when you were still in middle school. Don't talk to me about experience, because I've built, and helped build more serious **** than you ever have. Go back under your bridge you ****ing troll.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (Fireblade RX-7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fireblade RX-7* »_
I've been exposed to modified VWs since I was born.
*Awesome pics of Sciroccos*
Go back under your bridge you ****ing troll.

Haha! I love these threads.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (vr2jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr2jetta* »_
then again you guys probably dont even know what an 8v is. Em Kay 4 FTL!!

right, because they don't have 8v engines in the mk4 chassis


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (vr2jetta)*

who's a *****???? im sure we all have vw's except for fireblade who actually at one point was going to own a scirocco 16v....what are u trying say about him being a 20yr old punk...ur 30 with some old v dubs trying to be cool amongst the young or something...talking crap about ppl who have done good swaps when you probably didnt even swap ur motor yourself...if you dont like something say you like but dont say its a stupid idea and start insulting everyone.....as far as 8vs go...its my specialty....i built one that would whip a serious hole in ur vr swapped jetta or ne thing else you own....yea even the vanagon....remember this is a hybrid swap forum...we're all here to see hybrids ...aka honda swapped vw's etc... im sure everyone is tired of seeing the same swaps done over and over and over again......its time for some new stuff...


----------



## hondaguy!! (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (smugfree3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smugfree3* »_ and that stupid a$$ rod shifter linkage that honda continues to insist on using. 
 call me fanboy or whatever but honda hasnt used rod shifters since the 00 si....... i know i own one. i also own multiple dubs and love em just as much! funny thing is last time i was on a honda forum they were sweating a wagen werks vid and saying how bad ass the vr sounds........................


----------



## hondaguy!! (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (smugfree3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smugfree3* »_ and that stupid a$$ rod shifter linkage that honda continues to insist on using. 
 call me fanboy or whatever but honda hasnt used rod shifters since the 00 si....... i know i own one. i also own multiple dubs and love em just as much! funny thing is last time i was on a honda forum they were sweating awagen werks vid and saying how bad ass the vr sounds........................


----------



## inkerB2B (Dec 24, 2009)

the caddy did at the dyno 197 whp all stock. Ran 13 seconds with those streched tires imagine if he uses slicks? Nice swap, cheap, reliable, clean looking bay compared to other bays with less effort. And coming soon, caddy with 1.6vtec homemade turbo.


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (inkerB2B)*









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NknCBsffiSA
I realy think in my best opinion that no one has taken a realy good time to try and pull out the 300 whp out of a NA vw motor ,the closest i have ever seen wos 286 on an air cooled ,I also think that the price on the parts its also a big issue









.
Also wen wos the last time a honda 2.0 16v turbo made [email protected]








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BLIoUmLNcA
http://i304.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
http://i304.photobucket.com/al...v.jpg








http://i304.photobucket.com/al...99165


_Modified by TDIGB69 at 10:13 PM 1-2-2010_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

AHAHAH. this thread makes me laugh. you guys are lame..
its a honda motor, ohnoes!


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

This world is full of sick....sick people.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (vr2jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr2jetta* »_
Tis' a sad, sad day.......















yes in did 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inkerB2B (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

we are talking about a bone stock motor on stretched tires. theres built engines na that make 350+ whp and run 9's on the strip as skunk2 and bisimoto. aem's 2.2 civic does 6 secs on the strip. u guys should apreciate and not be so close minded


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

would be nice, but most people are ignorant and close minded


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

I'll throw a little wood on the fire here...








Honda builds great engines, don't get me wrong, and the power numbers are impressive. They just don't make enough torque, and a torqueless engine just isn't as fun to drive. I've been in an RSX-S with Hondata, V-Tec on at like 4500 rpm, intake, header, exhaust, etc, and it just didn't impress me. I know it makes like 200HP, but with 130ish lbs/ft of torque, it doesn't feel liek it. There's none of the "plant your ass in the seat" feel without torque. Like I said, it's awesome technology, but it just doesn't jive with what I like from an engine.
Now the WRX swapped Rabbit that was featured in PVW...Droooooooool.


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_
Now the WRX swapped Rabbit that was featured in PVW...Droooooooool.









I'll pass on that one too. Subi motors belong in Vanagons!


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (vr2jetta)*

first thing i thought of when i saw that motor in there


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (vr2jetta)*

and i just found these in my travels


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (duke_seb)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojB7KkaR03I


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (vr2jetta)*

So, in an effort to understand what all the fuss is about these Hondas, I took a water pump replacement job on a 93 integra. The plan was to fix the car, and when test driving it, beat it like it was one of my own. What drew me to the car was it was SUPER clean and bone stock, no riced out POS. I didnt even have the car 10 minutes before I was cursing in German!! People say VW's are eff'ed up.......FYI, the timing belt turns the water pump on these "awesome" machines!! WTF?!?! The alternator (quite possibly one of the easiest jobs in automotive history) was buried way underneath the motor and my buddy (ex-Honda lover) told me the driveaxle needs to be removed to get the alt. out. The only thing I liked about this engine was the valve cover looked cool.......THATS IT!! After fixing the car (5 hours for a water pump, timing belt and oil pump) I took it out with the hopes it would be at least as fast as my bone stock e30, and it was SLLLOOOOOWWWW! What a POS! Granted, that car would walk all over an 8v vw but I now know what the OP was talking about the lack of torque. It was slightly quick, but lacked the umph that all my german cars provide. Knowing this, I stand behind my previous comments and still believe Hondas are nothing but a huge POS PITA!!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

the 1.8t's WP is turned by the timing belt too bub.
K & B series motors = proven blueprinted ways to make great power.


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_the 1.8t's WP is turned by the timing belt too bub.


Really?! How retarded is that? *sigh* I dont really know much about the mk4 and up. Knowing that, I am seriously reconsidering a 1.8t swap. *shakes head* I am tired of this VR swap of mine so it looks like I'll be sticking with the good old 8v! 

*EDIT*
The only reason I can see for doing that is to clean up the engine bay a little. Not worth it to me.....but maybe I'm old fashioned.


_Modified by vr2jetta at 8:42 PM 1-16-2010_


----------



## inkerB2B (Dec 24, 2009)

_Modified by inkerB2B at 9:32 AM 1-17-2010_


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (inkerB2B)*

Nice pics, thanks.


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: deff a hybrid swap (hondaguy!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondaguy!!* »_ call me fanboy or whatever but honda hasnt used rod shifters since the 00 si....... i know i own one. i also own multiple dubs and love em just as much! funny thing is last time i was on a honda forum they were sweating a wagen werks vid and saying how bad ass the vr sounds........................









that was probably me. 

_Quote, originally posted by *vr2jetta* »_So, in an effort to understand what all the fuss is about these Hondas, I took a water pump replacement job on a 93 integra. The plan was to fix the car, and when test driving it, beat it like it was one of my own. What drew me to the car was it was SUPER clean and bone stock, no riced out POS. I didnt even have the car 10 minutes before I was cursing in German!! People say VW's are eff'ed up.......FYI, the timing belt turns the water pump on these "awesome" machines!! WTF?!?! The alternator (quite possibly one of the easiest jobs in automotive history) was buried way underneath the motor and my buddy (ex-Honda lover) told me the driveaxle needs to be removed to get the alt. out. The only thing I liked about this engine was the valve cover looked cool.......THATS IT!! After fixing the car (5 hours for a water pump, timing belt and oil pump) I took it out with the hopes it would be at least as fast as my bone stock e30, and it was SLLLOOOOOWWWW! What a POS! Granted, that car would walk all over an 8v vw but I now know what the OP was talking about the lack of torque. It was slightly quick, but lacked the umph that all my german cars provide. Knowing this, I stand behind my previous comments and still believe Hondas are nothing but a huge POS PITA!!

actually if your buddy knew anything you can fit it out without removing the axle. you just need to know how to twist it. a water pump should not take 5 hours. you obviously don't know what you are doing. I was constantly doing complete engine swaps in my 99 civic in 2.5 hours from start to finish. even though I don't have it anymore I know I still can. hondas are easy to work on, much easier then the VW's I have. I got bored with it and moved on but still wish I never got rid of it. I love my VW's but they are a pain in the ass to work on. I was thinking of swapping a K-series into my rabbit but I don't have the money to do that kind of swap. but whether it has a honda label on it or not they did a damn good job designing it. I don't see any vw engines that can match the head flow of hondas, the blocks are almost indestructible, and when turbo'd can put out insane amounts of power. I just wish they would start going to turbo engines, though the in n/a form they are still formidable.
except for the d series, unless you turbo them they won't put out any power, still more then the 8v that was in may rabbit though.


----------



## Broken Bunny (Nov 26, 2005)

I'd rather push a VW than drive a Honda.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (Broken Bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Broken Bunny* »_I'd rather push a VW than drive a Honda.

you've never driven a nice honda then have you?
I daily an s2000 and own a 92 GTI VRT. The s2000 is that much better all around car. the K20 from the RSX and new SI is pretty sick too. 
I also have owned 14 other vws with just about every powerplant. The F20 and K20 are still better motors.


----------

